# sealing ring for ignition ditributor



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

hi
i need gasket or sealing ring for ignition ditributor nissan altima 1998 
thats gasket plased into distributor not outside
please help me to find
dimensions-12.4x22x6


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

i have the same problem but nissan does not sell the one on the cap or the oring inside(just a way to make you buy a new distributor) mine was leaking bad,pretty cpmplicated to remove distributor( not really,but the pre removal steps sucks) take out distributor and autozone will give you an oring! OOH YEAH HIGH MILEAGE OIL CHANGE STOPPED MINE FROM LEAKING COMPLETLY AFTER 2 OIL CHANGES


----------



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

it is a pity. 
but i know that in Russia we can find a petrol-powered saw , where placed gasket with same dimensions..


----------



## Maska (Jun 6, 2010)

*i found this gasked*



Maska said:


> it is a pity.
> but i know that in Russia we can find a petrol-powered saw , where placed gasket with same dimensions..


hi a want to inform you , that i found the gasket from HONDA replacement parts


----------

